#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  Idiot intelligent

## baazigar

idiots only look back what they left behind 
intelligent people look forward for what is ahead 
idiots waste their time on useless activities 
clever prople indulge in healthy activities 
idiots are like monkeys always reflecting back 
clever people reflect on when they are affected 
wise people stay for what they believe in 
idiots dont believe 






  Similar Threads: Intelligent Control E-books for INTELLIGENT INSTRUMENTATION pcb layout of intelligent ambulance BIT for Intelligent system design Intelligent boy

----------

